

Google Home View - themichael
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMFBuHsKXb0&feature=youtu.be

======
jrockway
The caption translation was excellent.

------
Vivtek
Hahahaha! How they can do that with a straight face is beyond me. I
particularly like the third couple; they refuse, until he says, "Well, then
we'll shut off your Google", and the next scene is them photographing the
bedroom.

------
thesethings
Just a heads up: Audio in German, subtitled in French. But you can get the
main idea without knowing those languages.

~~~
eagleal
You can also use the captions translation option (hover the red cc, and select
Translate...).

~~~
thesethings
When I do that, I can only see French as an option. Do you get other
languages?

~~~
bajsejohannes
Click "translate captions (BETA)" and select English. It worked surprisingly
well.

------
emanuer
In the case that the house owners take the pictures themselves, I wounder how
many people would actually be willing to do that.

1% of the population, 10%? I am thinking of hardcore twitterers combined with
half of all facebook users and all of the foursquare/gowalla users...

New guess: 50% of all people

------
kurtosis
Perhaps I am mistaken but wasn't there once a google streetview for Berlin?
I'm not 100% sure but I seem to remember looking at it before I moved there,
but when I arrived I tried using it and noticed that it was disabled. I
believe that this is due to some kind of lawsuit but I don't know for sure.

------
trin_
great! thats martin sonneborn at his finest. he's a german satirist and is
notoriously know for pulling of stuff like this.

additional info: this is taken out of the german equivalent of "the daily
show".

~~~
tfh
there's a german equivalent of the daily show? :)

~~~
trin_
sort of ... it's called "heute show" (and thats not a terrible translation but
rather a pun because there's a famous german newsshot called "heute" on the
same channel) and airs weekly on one of the public stations. it is heavily
influenced by the daily show and far better than an earlier attempt by RTL
that was called "freitag nacht news".

------
samratjp
I bet facebook is working on integrating divyshot with "Dorm View"

------
dotBen
lachte mir den Arsch ab!

